# What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Because someone had to ask the question!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 


(And to be fair - my answer would be a tie between the Rio Grande's Spreader OU and the Grande's open rider gons which LGB did several years ago out of scale.)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

My "dream" 1:20 car would be a 1957 XK140MC, drophead or roadster. 
Why do you ask? 


Now, if it was something that only ran on rails, well, a gondola big and long enough to hold all these Ames Super Sockets would be nice. 

But, then, I'd probably need a string of them, especially after the Liver-Spot comes out. 

That's where Bile comes from, right?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 08/01/2008 8:43 PM
My "dream" 1:20 car would be a 1957 XK140MC, drophead or roadster. 
Why do you ask? 
Now, if it was something that only ran on rails, well, a gondola big and long enough to hold all these Ames Super Sockets would be nice. 
But, then, I'd probably need a string of them, especially after the Liver-Spot comes out. 
That's where Bile comes from, right? 






Thats funny HE HE HE /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
Nick...


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By parkdesigner on 08/01/2008 8:04 PM
Because someone had to ask the question!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif" border=0>" border=0> 
(And to be fair - my answer would be a tie between the Rio Grande's Spreader OU and the Grande's open rider gons which LGB did several years ago out of scale.)




Ah, like this ... 










Yeah have two of them, currently bound for the Northern division. 

Meanwhile, back at the ranch ... I'd like some air side dumpers like the WP&Y 650's. Would make a helluva work train, particularly with a DL535E/W. 

But I'm wierd... I know. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

We know.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Carter Brothers rolling stock. Boxcars (both ventilated and non-ventilated), flat cars, gons, coaches (bullnose), etc. Hartford used to supply some of these, but it's damn near impossible to get them anymore. 

*Because not everyone models Colorado.*


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Because not everyone models Colorado. 

Well of course they don't Dwight - some folkls model New Mexico!!!  
Yes Matt, that's the car - sure wish I could find those "in scale"!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 08/02/2008 8:33 AM
Carter Brothers rolling stock. Boxcars (both ventilated and non-ventilated), flat cars, gons, coaches (bullnose), etc. Hartford used to supply some of these, but it's damn near impossible to get them anymore. 
*Because not everyone models Colorado.* " border=0>







Darn, beat me to it, especially the early light stuff. 

Billmeyer and Small too, but Hartford and Accucraft had some of their four wheel cars.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

I would take either a produce car or a clearance car.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

I would like to see AMS come out with a full set of D&RGW MW cars. Flanger, Spreader, Snowplow, Crane, etc. The whole shebang. I would like to see my K-27 or my Connie pulling a string of those grey beauties! I can't afford the brass ones.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Curmudgeon 

If you are going to dream of old Jag-u-ar automobiles, why not go for broke with a XKSS or a long nosed, finned D-Type? 

John


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Some day I may get around to building the 'General Palmer', Al Harper's (owner and president of the D&SNGRR) private car. Not historical but a beauty! I would also like to build a representation of the NG train I used to ride from Mexico City to Oaxaca City when I was about 6 to 10. The Bachmann Connie is a pretty good start for the loco but the cars would have to be scratch built. So many projects, so little time!!!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By John McGuyer on 08/02/2008 11:08 PM
Curmudgeon 
If you are going to dream of old Jag-u-ar automobiles, why not go for broke with a XKSS or a long nosed, finned D-Type? 
John




Because, the "dream" is the XK140MC. 
Until then, I have this 1964 MK2 RHD 2.4L, which is pretty amazing:


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Oh, and I have a die-cast, BRG, RHD, 3.4L or 3.8L version of this car in 1:20.......


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

What is the old saying? "My other car is a Jaguar but it is in the shop". My sister had a license plate on her jag with this on it. 

John


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Aren't the dual overhead cams kinda high tech for a guy who loves flat heads?!? 

Tom


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

"My Other Car is ALSO a Porsche" -- Douglas Adams


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

43 years I've wanted a Jag. 
Now I have one. 
This is what I do with the creative efforts I used to expend on Philly products, but without the headaches. 
That's also why I still have and drive the flatheads. 

When one has to wait a week for a master cylinder kit, one learns.....fast. 

Haven't had to bypass the lighting yet. 
Nor change the gearing. 
No loose screws. 
No 3-strand wires. 
No Super Sockets to yank. 
No Prima Donnas (well, I go to my first Concours this Saturday, and there might be).


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Oh, wait. 

This one doesn't go to the shop. 

I spent enough years repairing Limey Limos in shops, I can do almost all of it right here.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave - see your pm. 

tac


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Just so folks know (this was discussed on another forum, but not on MLS), the car is from Singapore. 
Those are the plates that were on the car when it went on the cargo ship in December of 1982. 
In the glovebox is the Singapore registration book, looks like a dark red passport, matching numbers. 
When the Dutch Diplomat sold it to my friend in the mid-70's while they were both in Singapore, the Diplomatic plates came off, went in the boot (still have them), and the "officials" crossed out (one line) the plate numbers in the book, added the new number, placed their gummint stamp on top of the change, and signed it. 

Car originally out of the UK, or so I am told, taken to Singapore on assignment by said diplomat, sold when he was being transfered to his next assignment, as he wasn't going to take a 10-year-old British vehicle to his next assignment. 

Funny, guess I never had paid much attention, but the plates are different front and rear from Singapore. 
Numbers same, but the rear is almost square, reflective yellow, same black letters.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Neat, there was an ex Diplomatic Jaguar Mark X that was here in Nashville, from the BeNeLux as memory serves..... 

Early Jags got a bad rep from the later smog strangled ones. Very reliable cars in the proper hands, similar to the Citroen ID/DS cars, another casualty of preceived problems Vs. real ones. Back in the days I owned, serviced, and was around a few of both marques with more than 200K on the clock.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Sure, they take some maintenance. 
Especially when they've had 25 years of gas station maintenance! 
But parts are available. 

One local GR-type from Oz keeps after me to convert it to LHD. 
Says I'll get "confused" and try to go around a traffic circle the wrong way some day. 

Well, since I did not learn to drive in a country where you went around them that way, nothing to "revert" to, is there? 

It is a hoot with RHD. 

Especially when you're the only one in the vehicle. 
Always wondered what would happen if I got pulled over by The Fuzz with my wife in the LF seat. 
Would he approach her for driver's license and such? 

Wondered, too, if I took the Washington plates off, and stuck the Singapore Diplomatic Plates on it....... 

Gotta get a stiffer reverse lockout spring for the reverse gate in the Moss Box, however. 
Too asy to grab "back-up" at a stoplight.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What is your 1:20 scale "dream car"*

Nah, don't go messing about with it, RHD is fine, until you try and pass on a two lane by yourself. And you can pick up a paper or postal route for an addtl' income! 

As far as the plates, I do have an interesting story involving French tourist plates and a law enforcement officer in Ohio one foggy early morning..... I had a friend that would drive grey market Mercs with old/retired German plates in Nashville with never a bit of trouble.


----------

